# How do I enable mature on furaffinity?



## furaholic1234 (Jul 15, 2017)

I made an account, I went to account settings and changed content maturity filter to General, Mature, Adult, and I made sure the SWF button at the top right was not green. While searching things I could see the thumbnail, but when I clicked the thumbnail it said 'You are not allowed to view this image due to the content filter settings.', but when I checked it was still at 'General, Mature, Adult'. What is going on, and how do I fix it?


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 16, 2017)

If you are aged 18+ you can enable it here
User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

It is under the "Enable Adult Artwork" section.

however if you are falsifying your age and are caught doing it, you may be subject to sanctions by the FA staff.


----------



## DrDavenportLee (Dec 10, 2021)

jayhusky said:


> If you are aged 18+ you can enable it here
> User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> It is under the "Enable Adult Artwork" section.
> ...


so..well. does this change of setting then need some confirmation time? since it doesnt work like intended


----------



## Foxridley (Dec 12, 2021)

I had to do it twice for it to take effect, so there may be some kind of lag happening. Also, if you go to browse, there should be checkboxes for "general" "mature" and "adult." Make sure you have the right ones checked.


----------

